# Single Cyclists -- THIS SATURDAY(12/29) -- Menlo Park!



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Ooh, that's confusing -- I thought I'd started a new thread......

Hey everybody! Velo Girls hosts a monthly co-ed singles ride and our next one is this Saturday, December 29th. We meet @ the Menlo Park CalTrain Station @ 1:00. The route is top-secret, but we'll ride about 20-25 miles at a casual, social pace (to encourage the mission of the ride which is to meet other single cyclists). Post-ride, we gather at the British Bankers Club for beer, food, and socializing.

Hey, it's not too late to meet a date for New Year's Eve, right?

The forecast is a bit questionable, but come on out anyways and if it's too nasty we'll just skip the ride and jump right into the beer-drinking!

More details here -- http://www.velogirls.com/calendar.php


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

singles only? couples not welcomed?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

yes, this is a singles ride.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

velogirl said:


> yes, this is a singles ride.


haha. ouch.

i wish I could make it.

I crashed hard about a week ago. can't ride. next time.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*slackers in jeans*

It was a damp and cold day. Perfect for sitting at a bar sipping beers, but a few diehard cyclists showed up with lots of layers and prepared to ride.









Judith (pictured below) led 8 cyclists who showed up for today's singles ride. Three flat tires, mud stripes down their backs and two and half hours later the group returned in good spirits.









Meanwhile Amy, Lorri, Josh, Megan (not pictured) and I find a nice cozy bar and swap stories. The details will remain with us since Lorri tends get a little expressive after two beers.









After a couple of beers you would think that these two could keep their eyes open while I snapped picture.









Maybe next time I'll actually ride with the group. For now I'll enjoy taking snapshots of Edith.


----------

